# Want to retire...young.



## DEstevew (Apr 19, 2012)

Greetings from Delaware,

I'm Steve, I'm 27, and I currently stuck in a boring, average, and mundane job which I absolutely disdain. I make a decent living, but nothing I would call extraordinary. While browsing youtube (at work), I came across several videos of people living aboard small to medium sailing vessels. Most of these people were the typical retirees, between 50 -70, but some were in their 30's. This got me thinking that this is something I would absolutely be interested in doing...not when I'm 50 or 60, but now. 

So, I have a couple of questions for the wonderful people of this forum.

1. I want to restore a sea worthy vessel myself, I'm thinking about a 30 to 35' boat. I see some as low as $8,000...are these boat usually junk? I've read a survey is the best idea, but I would like to do alot of the work myself, I have a marina within walking distance, and wouldn't plan on leaving for 1 -2 years. your thoughts?

2. I have one huge problem...I don't know the first thing about sailing a boat. I've been reading as much as I can, but I'm a visual leaner. I know there are sailing schools, but I'd like to learn on my own boat. When the time comes, are there people for hire that can show you the basics? Does stuff like that happen?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I look forward to spending many sleepless nights on this forum, soaking up information.

Thanks in Advance,
Steve


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your number 2 should probably be number 1 on your list of things to do. You should really take a very basic lesson such as ASA101. Get the basics out of the way THEN you can work on handeling your own boat. 

Marina is in walking distance, Walk on over and look into the basic lessons.

There are lots of cheap boats out there. Some good and many not so good. Starting out getting a fixer upper will cause you to spend countless hours working on the boat to get it sailing. With that said, you're still likely going to stay in your boring/mundane job getting the money you need to fix/repair all the systems for a long time. For a 30'-35' boat, that can take quite some time.

With the right determination, it might be possible. You're young so take your time. Eventually things will fall into place.

While there are some people who buy a boat and go sailing with little to no experience, it isn't necessarily for everyone.

Get lessons so you at least know what you're supposed to look for when you're out on the water BEFORE you buy a boat.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

DEstevew said:


> Greetings from Delaware,
> 
> I'm Steve, I'm 27, and I currently stuck in a boring, average, and mundane job which I absolutely disdain. I make a decent living, but nothing I would call extraordinary. While browsing youtube (at work), I came across several videos of people living aboard small to medium sailing vessels. Most of these people were the typical retirees, between 50 -70, but some were in their 30's. This got me thinking that this is something I would absolutely be interested in doing...not when I'm 50 or 60, but now.
> 
> ...


Steve for you it looks like your looking for a way out of "boring, average, and mundane job which I absolutely disdain".

_I understand that, Quit, go find another Job, one that you like and will make you happy._

1) "I want to restore a sea worthy vessel myself, I'm thinking about a 30 to 35' boat".
_No you don't, If you would spend a month reading the post on this Forum you would understand this. NO YOU DON'T_

2)"I have one huge problem...I don't know the first thing about sailing a boat"
"When the time comes, are there people for hire that can show you the basics? "
"I know there are sailing schools, but I'd like to learn on my own boat"

*Steve take the Class, learn the basics then. then get a TURN KEY sailboat, then you can go Learn on your own boat.*

_That said, Steve you can do any-damn thing you want it is your live and your money, but If you decide to go out with out the benefit of Knowledge, then you must make sure no one other then yourself will pay the price for your Stupidity, Go Learn Plan Sail Enjoy, and above all be as safe as you can._


----------



## MrIggleman (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Steve,

27 too and I know the feeling. 

I won't comment too much on your first question as I grew up sailing just dinghies and have only now gotten into larger boats so I'm wholly unqualified to answer but if the used boats you're looking at are anything like classic cars you generally want to buy the most expensive one you can afford. Because you'll end up spending that money one way or the other.

As for your second question I've definitely seen sailing schools in Virginia that offer instruction on your own boat. Those lessons are usually a little cheaper than instruction on their boats. I suppose you could also find someone who knows how to sail, but then you have to hope they're good at transferring information.

I went ahead and bought a boat after not sailing for years, which may have been rash but was right for me. However, if you've never sailed before you might want to take a lesson or two before buying your own boat. Or at least spend some time on a friend's sailboat just to make sure it's right for you before spending all that money...


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Go for your dreams. I just had 2 heart attacks last year at 50 and have come to realise that all the things I have been putting off to later might never happen. So I bought a PY26 and am going sailing in the Great lakes. Its never too early (Or late) to live your dreams. Richard Ps I agree with Daniel its better to learn first and buy later but only if Later isn't put off till Never. R


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, you can do all the things you suggest, but everybody who warned you against buying a "project" boat are absolutely right... unless you are already skilled in all the things that a project boat requires. There are people who worked in related fields and were able to buy a boat that needed a little work and do it themselves. But if you haven't worked with wood or fiberglass or don't know much about motors, getting a project boat is a mistake. You'll be delaying your dream by years, because you won't be able to learn about sailing in this period.

Your best bet is to get some experience on OPBs. A sailing co-op is the best option since it's very inexpensive and you will be responsible for maintenance, which they will generally teach you. There will be occasional group sailing activities and you get get some sailing experience there, or you can just go take a couple days of lessons.

Your next best bet is to buy a small, inexpensive boat that needs no major maintenance but is otherwise getting old and tired. Ideally a boat that can be pushed by an outboard, which is much more easily replaced than an inboard. Pick something that is minimally fitted out (rig in good condition). In your area you can definitely hire somebody to give you lessons on it. If you want and you can find a marina that will allow it, living on board will save you some money, which can be poured into the boat or saved for your life at sea. Of course, there's no reason not to delay this a couple of years as you build up savings and experience with the first option.

Finally, remember that you have to eat, bathe, etc. while you're living the dream. Where's the money for that going to come from? Is your job the kind you can leave for six months and then pick up again? Can you easily get hired to do a similar job in a different location? If so, you're probably good to go. If not, then when your savings run out you will quickly start regretting the decision.

I'm in a very similar place as you, just a little further down the road. Four years ago I took some lessons and got a cheap boat (in that order). Figuring out where the money's going to come from, not just tomorrow but also next year and the year after, is really the only thing that keeps me from casting off.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Steve, unless you have another source of income, I wouldn't quit your boring and mundane job until you find out how expensive owning and maintaining a boat can be. You might need that paycheck to help you realize your dream.


----------



## DEstevew (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks for all the input


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Cruising can be heaven. Preparing to cruise with a boat needing TLC can be months, sometimes years of hell. You must not be afraid to get dirty, must have a high tolerance for pain, an ability to endure spartan, even primitive, living conditions while the boat of your dreams is a half torn apart nightmare,must be willing to learn new skills in all areas of engineering, electrical, mechanical, structural and chemical, must be mentally prepared for the mind-numbing seemingly endless repetitive tasks like sanding and sanding and sanding and scrubbing and painting, and then you have to be prepared in the foreseeable future to spend money on a regular and sometimes frequent basis for the things on your boat that will fail that didn't get replaced when you first bought her.




Oh, and make sure your girlfriend has the same capabilities, or at least tolerates a toilet that requires pumping and paper conservation.

That is just to get the BOAT ready. 

Ask about the "shower and $100 bill" test to see if YOU are ready. No, it doesn't involve strippers.

You still interested?

Then welcome aboard.


----------



## DEstevew (Apr 19, 2012)

bljones said:


> Cruising can be heaven. Preparing to cruise with a boat needing TLC can be months, sometimes years of hell. You must not be afraid to get dirty, must have a high tolerance for pain, an ability to endure spartan, even primitive, living conditions while the boat of your dreams is a half torn apart nightmare,must be willing to learn new skills in all areas of engineering, electrical, mechanical, structural and chemical, must be mentally prepared for the mind-numbing seemingly endless repetitive tasks like sanding and sanding and sanding and scrubbing and painting, and then you have to be prepared in the foreseeable future to spend money on a regular and sometimes frequent basis for the things on your boat that will fail that didn't get replaced when you first bought her.
> 
> Oh, and make sure your girlfriend has the same capabilities, or at least tolerates a toilet that requires pumping and paper conservation.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Not giving you advice one way or the other, you are an adult and can make decisions for yourself. I do suggest that you search through this forum and you will find TONS of people that have come on and asked the same questions and have espoused the same desire that you are. Lots of really good advice has been offered. Some have gone the route that you contemplate, some have jumped right in and bought a sailable boat and took off never looking back, most have disappeared after a few posts here never to be heard from again.

Welcome to Sailnet. Stick around awhile. Contribute to the discussion and before you know it you will have learned quite a lot about sailing, good, bad, and ugly.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with following your dreams as long as there's some kind of income source to finance it.
How do you plan to finance retirement? Even living on a cheap boat has financial requirements.


----------



## DEstevew (Apr 19, 2012)

chuck53 said:


> There's nothing wrong with following your dreams as long as there's some kind of income source to finance it.
> How do you plan to finance retirement? Even living on a cheap boat has financial requirements.


I understand that boats require maintenance and money. I joined the marines after high school, but the knowledge I gain wasn't applicable to the real world, so I've worked in the trades since I've been out. I used the GI Bill to earn a culinary degree, then I worked as an electrician for 3 years as a side job. I'm hoping that my trades may get me a seasonal resort job, then use that money to maintain the boat and travel. So that is how I intend to earn money.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Cruising can be heaven. Preparing to cruise with a boat needing TLC can be months, sometimes years of hell. You must not be afraid to get dirty, must have a high tolerance for pain, an ability to endure spartan, even primitive, living conditions while the boat of your dreams is a half torn apart nightmare,must be willing to learn new skills in all areas of engineering, electrical, mechanical, structural and chemical, must be mentally prepared for the mind-numbing seemingly endless repetitive tasks like sanding and sanding and sanding and scrubbing and painting, and then you have to be prepared in the foreseeable future to spend money on a regular and sometimes frequent basis for the things on your boat that will fail that didn't get replaced when you first bought her.
> 
> Oh, and make sure your girlfriend has the same capabilities, or at least tolerates a toilet that requires pumping and paper conservation.
> 
> ...


$100 Bill Test ? Oh that we still lived in those far off halcyon days.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

How about using your culinary degree to get a job on a private sailing yacht? You could learn about sailing and get paid to do some cruising. Start reading everything you can about sailing and sailboats, if you are determined to live on one you'll need to know how to fix everything on board. Good luck to you.


----------



## DEstevew (Apr 19, 2012)

jrd22 said:


> How about using your culinary degree to get a job on a private sailing yacht? You could learn about sailing and get paid to do some cruising. Start reading everything you can about sailing and sailboats, if you are determined to live on one you'll need to know how to fix everything on board. Good luck to you.


Some food for thought. thanks.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Victoria Allman did just that.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, it's scary to think of the trouble I would have got myself into, had I not been too poor in my youth to simply buy a boat and head out. I learned a lot in the time it took me to get a boat together and sailing. 
One thing I did have figured out as a teenager, is that there are two ways to deal with money, either acquire lots of it, or learn ways to make it less relevant. I chose the latter, which enabled me to semi retire in my mid 20's , something which those who choose the former, rarely accomplish. 
No regrets!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

With a Culinary degree and good electrical skills, the world is your Oyster. If living on a sailboat, sailing and working with food appeals to you; you could literally follow the seasons. You could spend summers in Maine, Cape Cod, or the Islands...then bump your way south for winter. You might be able to trade electrical skills for slip fees. 
Business up north drops through the floor in september. Then, you can bump your way south...The Chesapeake and points south are still hopping until late october..and many restaurants lose their " summer help" 

Then, you could head even further south..for the Winter.. I imagine that you could work out regular gigs, this way. It's not retirement ..but then what is that really? 

The key imo is to find things that you love to do, and people that are willing to pay you do them....you have very marketable skills imo...
There's no reason to remain in a mundane job.
In the culinary world...it's acceptable practice to move around a bit.. it's how you master the craft. I always felt 2 years was an appropriate time to remain at a place with a fixed menu, but many people do the seasonal thing. I met a chef on block Island who summers on block and winters in florida...working for the same owner. 

Learning to sail..is the easiest part...after you determine that you love it. 
I wouldn't get too much of a project boat as others have said...if the goal is to leave..


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

First I would like to thank you for your service. It is all the young Men and Women that give up years of their lifes that lets the rest of us Live free. If you can endure the discipine and hardships of military life there is nothing the rest of the world can throw at you that you will not be able to handle. Good luck with your dreams, Richard


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

jrd22 said:


> How about using your culinary degree to get a job on a private sailing yacht? You could learn about sailing and get paid to do some cruising. Start reading everything you can about sailing and sailboats, if you are determined to live on one you'll need to know how to fix everything on board. Good luck to you.


You might want to check on crewing requirements. They will not be that onerous. Perhaps STCW.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Don't listen too much to the rm chair sailors.*

I am 36 and wish I started in my 20s before I got into debt with things like a house. We are trying to get rid of all our "stuff" and find away to sell our house that we are under water on so we can move aboard.

Also, it sounds like you have some real world skills that you can use to make a living along the way and use to start learning how to work on your boat. No one is born knowing how to work on a boat. We get books, read forums like this and sailboatowners.com, ask questions of others, etc.

As for lessons, that is a personal decision. I sailed small boats as a kid and the got away from it from my teens until I was 30. I have never taken a lesson. My friend Chris bought his first boat after one day of sailing lessons on the Charles River in Boston. The Bumfuzzles have sailed around the world and are now full time cruisers in Mexico and had one day of lessons before buying their first boat. Others have taken every ASA class offered and have yet to put any real nautical miles under their keel.

There is a fictional character named Travis McGee who lives on a house boat in Fla and believes in taking his retirement while he can enjoy it. He will "retire" until he runs out of money and then work when his funds get low. Why is this not an acceptable way of life? Go out now, sail around, have adventures, live life ( I sound like a cheesy beer commercial). The economy sucks anyways. Your retirement savings won't earn **** in this market. Employers aren't willing to pay good salaries for hard work. Maybe in ten years it will be better.

Buy a boat, there are tons of cheap boats that will get you up and down the east coast, to the Bahamas and the Caribian. Learn how to maintain it and sail it. Look on Craigslist. I would recommend a survey. It is cheap insurance you don't get too much of a project and will give you a punch list of repairs you should do before setting off or along the way.

Good luck and fair winds,

JK


----------



## DEstevew (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Don't listen too much to the rm chair sailors.*



JKCatalina310 said:


> I am 36 and wish I started in my 20s before I got into debt with things like a house. We are trying to get rid of all our "stuff" and find away to sell our house that we are under water on so we can move aboard.
> 
> Also, it sounds like you have some real world skills that you can use to make a living along the way and use to start learning how to work on your boat. No one is born knowing how to work on a boat. We get books, read forums like this and sailboatowners.com, ask questions of others, etc.
> 
> ...


That Travis Mcgee sounds like exactly what I want to do. lol.


----------



## DEstevew (Apr 19, 2012)

My next question is, how would I go about finding a job on a sailing vessel? I'm I correct on assuming that the forums are a great place to start?


----------



## Tournant (Dec 6, 2011)

Took me 15 minutes to find these ... 

Crew Unlimited

Dockwalk - The Essential Site For Captains And Crew - DockTalk

http://daywork123.com/JobAnnouncementList.aspx

Yacht Jobs: Work on a Yacht | Work on a Boat

Tall Ships America Billet Bank


----------

